
Mining Allrecipes.com’s Ingredient Networks for Recipe Recommendations - dhgisme
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2011/11/28/mining-allrecipes-coms-ingredient-networks-for-recipe-recommendations/
======
mark_l_watson
I just downloaded the PDF of the original paper - nice work. I would like to
have the allrecipes.com data myself I am going to ask them for it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I just emailed allrecipes.com to ask for permission to use their data for a
text mining experiment - I'll post how that worked for me :-)

~~~
d3x
Its a good data set. I have been running it against the USDA food data for a
new project I am working on. Let me know what they say and I might be able to
provide it to you in a more workable format.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I also used the USDA database for my fun project <http://cookingspace.com>

------
dhgisme
Great to see everyone's responses. If you find this interesting there are some
additional people / concepts that might be of interest to you:

\- Marc Powell's Food Genome Project (<http://dev.foodgenome.com/home>)

\- Hilary Mason- building a statistical model of chocolate chip cookies
(<http://bit.ly/q1lk5Q>)

\- Will Turnage - re-imaging recipes with data (<http://bit.ly/rgD4gd>)

------
JonLim
_> "It would be interesting to study how these are affected by the
availability of ingredients and cultural influences."_

It would be like a window into history, but focused on food.

My inner fat guy historian is very excited.

------
DiabloD3
So, Netflix for recipes? I like where this is headed.

~~~
dhgisme
How about Netflix for restaurant dishes: <http://bit.ly/quFLBx>

